# Scared and Worried...



## noeyez (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I decided to register for this forum after viewing posts for some time on here. I'm not sure what is happening to me, but needless to say I'm worried and concerned because my symptoms have been going on for some time now.

The earliest I remember having right upper quadrant pain (and at times chest pain) is sometime in the Winter of 2016. I went to an urgent care facility and was seen by a doctor whose approach the two times I saw him for unrelated issues was basically to go down a checklist. During this evaluation, he said there were no organs in the RUQ area (yes, he did say that) and sent me home saying I probably tore a muscle.

In March of 2017, I had some bloodwork done which came back normal. I remember having some abdominal pain in the same area between the start of the year and July of 2017, but it would come and go. In July of 2017 I decided to see the doctor again for this abdominal pain. He diagnosed me with acid reflux and put me on Pantoprazole, 25mg. I continued having abdominal pain and he ordered celiac blood test (negative), h pylori (negative), ESR (11), and a CT scan of my abdomen which came back normal. I was then referred to a gastroenterologist.

The saw the gastroenterologist in the Fall of 2017. She said to continue taking antacids and double up on them when needed by taking Zantac as well. That fall, I ended up getting an upper endoscopy and colonoscopy done, both of which came back normal and a c-diff test which was normal. The abdominal pain continued off and on for the rest of 2017 and into 2018. At the start of 2018 I was put on 40mg of Pantoprazole because of the abdominal pain which I took for several months.

I've made multiple urgent care visits during the end of 2017 and 2018, during which blood work is taken (generally always normal though my lipase was slightly over 200 u/L and ESR was almost 30 at my last urgent care visit), and ultrasounds of my RUQ have come back normal with the exception of fatty liver. I don't drink so its NAFLD. I've also been tested for lyme disease and its come back normal as well.

Since the beginning of September 2018, the abdominal pain has returned and it seems as though it hasn't gone away. I've lost close to 10 pounds in the past month and half.

The same gastroenterologist thinks its IBS. However I was able to get my doctor to get two more tests done, a HIDA scan and an MRI after I got a second opinion from a different gastroenterologist.

The HIDA scan showed a ejection rate of 44% which is somewhat normal I guess. The MRI is on the schedule soon. I do get anxiety, but I think my anxiety is triggered by this ongoing pain I am experiencing.

At this point, I don't know what else to do or what to think. I'm tired, scared, and anxious a lot. I've recently started to meditate in order to better calm myself given everything else going on. I will say I am thankful to have insurance, thankful for a supportive family, and most of all thankful for a supportive spouse who has been my rock through all of this.


----------



## Des12 (Nov 24, 2018)

You're not alone in this! Hi, my name is Desirée, and I'm also new in here. My situation is similar to yours, and having an insurance sure must be helpful! Also, congratulations on starting meditation. It helps quite a bit; in not with physical health, sure with mental health. Nice to meet you


----------



## pcarregueira (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey there. You have to stay calm for first. If that pain is caused by stress or something like that you are only making it worse. Search for a 3 or 4th opinion. If they all say the same then you must try to clear your mind of worries. Exercise helps. Try to do some and see if for the time that you are doing it if you don´t feel any pain.

I think that the weight loss is because of not eating because of the pain. Just a thought.

Best regards and get well fast

(Sorry about my english but i´m portuguese)


----------



## Poyepz (Mar 9, 2019)

Any updates on your condition?


----------

